# Propain Tyee - Rahmen in XS oder S?



## sarah_k (24. März 2018)

Ich will mir das neue Propain Tyee kaufen, mit meine 1,63cm (Innenbeinlänge 77cm, ohne Schuhe) hänge ich laut Tabelle aber irgendwie undefiniert zwischen den Größen. Noch fahre ich auf einem YT Wicked von 2012 in S, das fühlt sich aber mittlerweile zu groß an (ergo: der Lenker ist zu weit weg). Falls ihr ein Propain fahrt, wie groß seid ihr und welche Rahmengröße habt ihr?

Zum Thema Fahrtechnik/Einsatzgebiet: Hauptsächlich Trailcenter und Hometrails im Pott. Lieber Singletrail als Brechsand. Im Trailcenter Winterberg ist alles was als rot gekennzeichnet ist fahrbar, das für mich anspruchvollste bisher war der Hacklbergtrail in Saalbach. Ich komme leider eher selten zum fahren, mangelnde Technik wir daher mit einer dezenten Portion Selbstüberschätzung kompensiert. Kein Style, aber ich komme in einem Stück unten an


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. März 2018)

Ich (1,62) bin mal eins probegefahren in S und XS, und da war S definitiv passender.
Hast du mal bei den proPain-Friends geschaut, ob da eins in der Größe in deiner Umgebung rumrollert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. März 2018)

Ich finde es kommt auch auf die Schrittlänge an, Propain hat generell recht lange Sitzrohre [emoji53]

Bin damals mit 77cm Schrittlänge bei Rahmengröße S fast am Oberrohr angestanden...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## krete (24. März 2018)

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren Größe XS und S auf dem 2016er Modell Probe gesessen bzw. gefahren. XS fand ich extrem kurz. Geworden ist es dann ein 2017er Modell in S bei 1,60 m Körpergröße und einer Innenbeinlänge von 73,5 cm.


----------



## sarah_k (24. März 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich (1,62) bin mal eins probegefahren in S und XS, und da war S definitiv passender.
> Hast du mal bei den proPain-Friends geschaut, ob da eins in der Größe in deiner Umgebung rumrollert?


Das ist der nächste Schritt sobald die Semesterprüfungen gelaufen sind, wollte nur vorher schonmal  Erfahrungen von anderen hören.


----------



## Aninaj (24. März 2018)

sarah_k schrieb:


> Ich will mir das neue Propain Tyee kaufen, mit meine 1,63cm (Innenbeinlänge 77cm, ohne Schuhe) hänge ich laut Tabelle aber irgendwie undefiniert zwischen den Größen. Noch fahre ich auf einem YT Wicked von 2012 in S, das fühlt sich aber mittlerweile zu groß an (ergo: der Lenker ist zu weit weg).



Dein "Problem" ist, dass du eher lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper hast. Grundsätzlich empfehlen sich da eher kurze Rahmen, was allerdings grad total "unmodisch" ist. Die meisten Hersteller bauen aktuell Rahmen mit viel Reach. Du solltest schauen, dass du einen Rahmen mit wenig Reach und kurzem (<= 400mm) Sattelrohr findest. Gut wäre zu wissen, wieviel Reach dein aktuelles Rad hat, hab auf die Schnelle ab nix dazu gefunden.

Ich hab von Ende 2016 noch eine Übersicht über Rahmengeos und hab die mal nach dem Reach (von kurz nach lang) sortiert, vielleicht hilft dir das beim Suchen (Grün war für mich gut, orange und rot eher unpassend, das Teibun ist es am Ende geworden, bin 167 mit 77er Schrittlänge und ich mags eher lang  ). Aber schau selber nochmal in die Geotabellen, die neuen Modelle sind eventuell auch wieder etwas verändert.


----------



## sarah_k (25. März 2018)

Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft ob ich, anstatt jetzt im Hauruck-Verfahren einen neues Rad zu schießen, dem YT noch eine Saison geben soll. Den 40mm Vorbau gegen was noch kürzeres tauschen und die herrenlose 1x11-Schaltung die noch im Keller liegt einbauen. Und vielleicht ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs  Das würde auch mein Konto erfreuen.


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2018)

Kürzer als 30mm wird wohl nicht gehen, aber du kannst einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep probieren. Da kommen die Hände auch etwas weiter nach hinten. Allerdings ändert sich auch die Griffposition, ob du damit dann glücklich bist  

Den Sattel könntest du vielleicht auch noch etwas nach vorn schieben? Was hast du für eine Sattelstütze drin?

Für bergab ist lang gut, da "Länge läuft" und somit stabiler ist. Aber wenn's zu lang wird, bringt das natürlich auch nix


----------



## Nuki (31. März 2018)

Bin 166 mit 80cm Beinlänge ( langbeiner, da ist’s eh oft schwer) 
Mir passt das Tyee in S super. 
Aber mit dem Propain Friends kannst du sicher eins zum Probefahren finden


----------



## Nuki (31. März 2018)

Ach nochwas ..
Bei mir wäre locker die Revive 160 gegangen. Hab leider die 125 so dass ich nicht so weit absenken kann. 
Musst halt genau messen. Bei der Beratung vor Ort meinte man die 125 sei richtig. Klar damit macht man nichts falsch..... 
aber besser wärs dann schon gewesen


----------



## sarah_k (31. März 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kürzer als 30mm wird wohl nicht gehen, aber du kannst einen Lenker mit mehr Backsweep probieren. Da kommen die Hände auch etwas weiter nach hinten. Allerdings ändert sich auch die Griffposition, ob du damit dann glücklich bist
> 
> Den Sattel könntest du vielleicht auch noch etwas nach vorn schieben? Was hast du für eine Sattelstütze drin?
> 
> Für bergab ist lang gut, da "Länge läuft" und somit stabiler ist. Aber wenn's zu lang wird, bringt das natürlich auch nix



Ist eine Rock Shox Reverb. Und der Vorbau hat 40mm, habe nochmal gemessen. Da sind also noch 10mm Platz nach unten. Noch kürzer ist nur noch Direct Mount.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. April 2018)

Ich hatte damals das 2015er von Tyee in S. Bin 165cm bei 66 oder 67 Beinlänge. Und mir war das Tyee immer etwas zu kurz und kompakt. Auf einem M welches ich mal fahren konnte hab ich mich viel wohler gefühlt da ich es auch länger lieber mag. Da hilft nur Probefahren da bei jedem die Vorlieben anders sind.


----------

